# سباطاً كتابياً



## xwajah

السلام عليكم
مامعني كلمة سباطاً في العبارة: كانت الامانة شاشية و سباطاً كتابياً اسود​


----------



## Elraro

*لا أعلم ما المقصود بالضبط **بسباط كتابي*  .* zapatos* *كلمة سباط كلمة عامية تعني حذاء. على الأغلب انها اخذت من الاسبانية*


----------



## Ustaath

اتقصد كتانياً؟


----------

